# Haircuts = CHECK. We are ready for summer!



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Jazzy & Simba have gotten their haircuts, and Bruno is probably just enjoying that he doesn't have to get one, haha! Bruno has been a little ill these past few days, and just looks so sad.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Its the munchkin brigade! So cute!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Awwww !!! They look so cute with their haircuts. Hope Bruno is feeling better soon.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

The pups look cute with their summer cuts! We have two teddy bear puppies that I give similar looking haircuts to. They hate it, I have one done and one to go! We also have labs, and I think they are also glad, like Bruno, that they do not need haircuts. The good part about dogs that need haircuts is they do not shed, much, if at all! 
I hope Bruno feels better! Maybe you should start a new post on what is wrong, maybe someone will have had a similar experience and will be able to offer some advice. :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope Bruno feels better soon.

They look so adorable!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you each for the comment! Bruno's better now, it was due to the hot weather ... he's never been one to deal with heat well. Lucky for him, the past week we had cold weather & storms everyday, so he didn't have to deal with heat, but just lots of water, haha ... none of them like that though!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Your dogs are SO cute! Their new cuts are adorable.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Awwww lil cuties!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love the new doooooos 

glad to hear he's feeling better.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for your comments!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww. I love petting a dog with a fresh haircut, like smooth velvet!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very smart looking. Glad Bruno is better, I'm with him I don't deal well with hot weather either.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you both! We'll get him a new little pool, and he'll be happy, haha! Jazzy loves to swim too, to our surprise, since everything else is too scary for her! Only problem with the pools is, it seems every year, somehow it gets ruined, haha! So they get a nice new one each year.


----------

